# Where to stay at Holyhead port



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi there

Is it possible to safely stay at Holyhead port for a nights sleep

I arrive there from Dublin at midnight & plan to sleep till 6am before setting off

Maybe you have experience of this? 

Thanx in advance

Phil


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't know if it is still possible but we arrived late and stayed overnight in a Lidl or it could have been Aldi right opposite the entrance to the port about 5 years ago.

Dick


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Last year we stayed at the RSPB car park at South stacks to the west of Holyhead, about 20 mins drive, great views over St George's channel and very quiet, cafeteria on site but doesn't open until 0900.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Park up with all the paddy drivers in the retail park, they dump the trailers at the port then park up till the trailers are off loaded,
on the way out of Holyhead on the old road, the old weigh bridge has parking spaces,
or jump onto the new road off at the second roundabout signed Bryngwran there is a good laybe 500 yards on the right,
Misty


there are plenty of set back laybyes, on the way down the new road but the couple near holy head are ususaly full of artics,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Don't know if it is still possible but we arrived late and stayed overnight in a Lidl or it could have been Aldi right opposite the entrance to the port about 5 years ago.
> 
> Dick


its now a small asda and a macca dees,
Misty


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Last year we came off the boat at midnight and simply drove round to the yacht club near the marina. Slept in a car park there without an y problem.

This year (April) we came off a boat at 5 a.m. And drove towards the mainland. About 5 miles ? Down the road we turned off towards Valley and parked up for a few hours in a small car park servicing a builders supplier, take away etc. ( at a crossroads with traffic lights opposite a hotel called the Valley I think ) no problem.

Davy


----------

